# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  moss vine

## Lynn

I made a moss vine today for the leuc enclosure and suspended it across the top near the glass.
Hopefully it will fill in?

The live tropical moss and sphagnum moss ( to help keep it wet) is pulled through 100% nylon cord w/ a crochet hook. 

 

 

 

The cord is black and green - about 3/8" in diameter. The cord had that cotton stuff in the center, of which I pulled out. Then washed it. 

We'll see?   Lynn

----------


## Will

That is awesome Lynn.  Fantastic idea and it looks great too!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tyler

Lynn that's ingenious!!!! Going to try this for the Chams and tree frogs!

----------


## Lynn

> That is awesome Lynn.  Fantastic idea and it looks great too!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Thank You, Will
I was fun to make
I'll take another photo after it fills in---if it fills in?

----------


## Tyler

> Thanks You, Will
> I was fun to make
> I'll take another photo after it fills in---if it fills in?


Yea keep updated!

----------


## Will

It will look so cool when it fills in, which I am sure it will! By the way your Luec tank is looking beautiful!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bill

i love it Lynn. great idear!! i was thinking it was really cool until the last pic, then my thoughts went to "my lord, you must be one patient woman!!" LOL i could never have sat through pulling the lfs through the cord like that. i would have just tied it on with brown fishing line. so sue me, i'm lazy....LOL

----------


## Lynn

moss vines........... up-date

 

 



 :Butterfly:

----------


## Sirjohn

Very creative and imaginative... Your tank looks great!!! John   :Smile:

----------


## Geo

ohhh nice and the entire habitat is excellent! I wonder if that might work in my setup. hmmmmm. although the mantellas seem to be for the most part grounded and not heavily into climbing all that much. but it looks cool!

----------


## Mmfh

My gosh your tanks are beautiful!! Do the frogs actually climb along those vines?

----------


## Lynn

Hi,
Thank You,

They are easy and fun to make. 

Mmfh,
The photos in post # 1 were from when I first made the moss vines.
The photos in post #8 are several months later after the vines filled in. 
They are in my Dendrobates leucomelas enclosure.
Yes.....they do climb them. Leucs like to climb. Mine do...anyway !

Geo, I suspend a vine ( tropical plant/vine) across the top ( against the ceiling) of all my PDF enclosures.
I believe it creates a nice cover for them. 

My imitators and the leucs climb the vines.
My imitators love , love, love to climb. 
Once in a while I see the auratus making an attempt. A silly, clumsy attempt.  :Big Grin: 

Lynn

----------


## Paul

Excellent vine Lynn! I love this idea. Looks like it was indeed a lot of work, but well worth it! The enclosure looks absolutely amazing as well!

----------


## Lynn

> ohhh nice and the entire habitat is excellent! I wonder if that might work in my setup. hmmmmm. although the mantellas seem to be for the most part grounded and not heavily into climbing all that much. but it looks cool!





> Excellent vine Lynn! I love this idea. Looks like it was indeed a lot of work, but well worth it! The enclosure looks absolutely amazing as well!


The leucs think they are tree frogs !   :Big Grin: 

Here is an updated photo of that vine---------the sphagnum moss is growing on it


....see post #8 last photo ...same exact shot as this one

Bill will have to figure out what the little 'volunteer' plant is. It's still growing and about 3" tall, coming right out of the sphagnum.  
The seed must have been in the dry sphagnum. The is sphag growing on the L and tropical moss ( from BJs) on the R.

Hands down ........best moss! Live Tropical Moss

I have plenty of rope left over , let me know if you would like some?
I'll pull the cotton center for you.....It will be ready to go  :Smile: 
You'll have to buy a crochet hook, sphagnum moss  and tropical moss. ( both available from BJs)
You'll want a good quality sphagnum.

Plants will grow nicely on thick beading line. These vines are in my imi enclosure against the ceiling ( they breed up there  :Smile:  ) 

 

I believe it's this plant :
Epipremnum Cebu Blue

I suspended film canisters through the line. They don't hold water/they are very tipped /sidways. It makes a great stable surface for eggs and private place for the parents to guard the eggs and tads. This tank has 2 breeding pair. There are 3 suspended containers at various angles up there; and additional 4 canisters on the ground for the ferry ride to the water. 

I have witnessed both females lay feeder eggs for each other's tads -on more than one occasion.
2 females with a newly transported tad


 :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

Looks so cool Lynn!! Which plant do I need to identify??

----------


## Lynn

> Looks so cool Lynn!! Which plant do I need to identify??


The one directly above the water mark "flybyferns"
(It has a fuzzy leaf, 6 leaves, perpendicular leaf axis ) It's stem is fleshy.
Probably a weed , from wherever the sphag came from! 


Thanks Bill  :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

Yup, it's what we would call a weed lol I forget the name of it, but as it grows, it will get tiny thorns on it. You probably have run across it in the woods before. I am sure of it. Lol

----------


## Carlos

Very nice idea and great looking tank Lynn  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## Lynn

Bump

Updated photos of the moss vine:






A little 'volunteer ' fern growing in the spag

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Strider18

Wow that grew in really nice! So did you just use dormant moss on the rope? I might have to try this thing myself  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> Wow that grew in really nice! So did you just use dormant moss on the rope? I might have to try this thing myself


Thanks
I use tropical moss from Black Jungle. Weave it in with wet sphagnum moss. 
Live Tropical Moss

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

Update :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Paul

Lynn I am totally using this idea on my next tank FYI  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> Lynn I am totally using this idea on my next tank FYI


Paul, You will want to get on the waiting list at BJ's for their 'live tropical moss' .   :Butterfly:

----------


## Paul

I think I am going to use NeHerps terrarium Moss. I love that stuff and it is in stock  :Smile: 

I will have to try Bjs at some point, but getting on a waiting list is not my thing lol


Also I was considering putting a small bunch of floral wire in at parts to try and make it hold a bend or shape... not sure if that will work, but I think I am going to at least try it. Hopefully I can start on this in a couple months.

----------


## Lynn

I used both dormant Sphagnum and live tropical mosses.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## GREGCELLENT

your tank looks great!. nice job!

----------


## Lynn

Hi,  ( Greg?)
Thanks very much for the post and the kind comment!
This vine is in the D leucomelas enclosure.
I should up-date with a photo.
I trimmed it yesterday; after letting some of the 'oak leaf' ficus grow on it a little bit.
( I'm not crazy about that plant as it take over the tank) 

The leucs are up already ( I suppose they have another very busy day planned  :Big Grin:  ) - I hear them, but the lights are not on yet.  It's 5:30 am ( EST)..... I'll try to remember to come back later today with a photo.


 :Butterfly:

----------


## Strider18

Any grown in updates? I forgot about this thread and I just stumbled upon it again. Would this work for hanging right above water? *Light bulb pops up over head*  :Big Grin: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## Lynn

> Any grown in updates? I forgot about this thread and I just stumbled upon it again. Would this work for hanging right above water? *Light bulb pops up over head* 
> 
> 0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla


Here ya go  :Smile: 

This is growing very close to the light.






This one - below - is about one week old. It's not as close to the light as the other. So, we'll see?





 :Butterfly:

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Looking good!!!!

----------


## Jared

That looks amazing! Very inspiring! Is dormant sphagnum moss the same stuff you can buy in a bag from petsmart?

----------


## Lynn

> That looks amazing! Very inspiring! Is dormant sphagnum moss the same stuff you can buy in a bag from petsmart?


Yes....
Very sorry for the delay in answering your question. 

I hope to post some updated photos later today.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## AbranV

Alrighty, I got my moss, my rope, and crochet hooks(along with a weird look from my wife).

We'll see how it goes

----------


## AbranV

Lynn, what size hook did you use?

----------


## Cris

> Lynn, what size hook did you use?


The hook in the photo has the size on its handle - 4.00 mm

----------


## AbranV

> The hook in the photo has the size on its handle - 4.00 mm


Thanks,  it was tough to make out on my phone

----------


## Lynn

> Lynn, what size hook did you use?


I think a 'G' ?

----------

